# So has anyone attempted cutting their own hair yet?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If this continues on for a while I'll order some clippers and try it myself. 

I've had long hair at diferent times in my life and I have to admit, I look better with short hair. 

What are you guys doing?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I use clippers and do mine. Have for years. This isn't about saving the $$, it's when riding the MTB in the trails and it's a hot day, it helps with cooling. Also reduces helmet head afterward. So yes, I have not only attempted, but succeeded at cutting my own hair.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been cutting my own hair for years. I don't have enough left to justify paying someone to do it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I trimmed my beard quite short this morning, so I guess I'm testing the waters. 

I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got clippers and time on my hands. I'll be doing it soon, for the first time.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep, tried to get the boy to help me with the neckline but:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Started doing my own about 20 years ago when I was unemployed for a while. The first time I shaved my entire head then let it grow out until it was half way down my back. Eventually I cut it off for a cancer charity, and ever since kept it short. Mrs. Mooh sometimes helps with the back of my neck but I can do the rest. I like it either very short or very long, the care and keeping of anything in between is a nuisance. 

In recent years my forehead's been getting higher while my stature gets shorter. What's with that?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've shaved my head for years, either with clippers or a razor depending on mood so doing it myself is routine for me.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

My wife has offered to cut my hair... only option available is the bowl cut though. I think she might be serious about that one.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

what's the difference between a good or bad hair cut ?

about 2 weeks


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> what's the difference between a good or bad hair cut ?
> 
> about 2 weeks


Dad? Is that you?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have not paid for a hair cut in 15 years. Clippers are great but you got to were it short. By good ones though.The cheap ones are just that ,cheap. Remington are good so far.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the tool playing in the background. The pauly shore 90's vernacular is a nice touch lol

cut my own hair once when I started working in whistler and they made me cut my hair. Got super drunk and went at it, turned out ok actually lol. My hair was ok my mojo was diminished a bit.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm letting Maggs get some practice in on the dogs before I let her near my head


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m lucky that the wife is a hairdresser.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope, can't see the point.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just gonna let it grow; was due 3 weeks ago but the place that I go to is closed have to wonder if they will ever open again.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Go for it and send some after pics.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I'm just gonna let it grow; was due 3 weeks ago but the place that I go to is closed have to wonder if they will ever open again.


I wonder the same thing about where I go. A married couple own it and I feel pretty bad for them.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this june, it will have been 3 yrs since my last haircut


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I though I'd let my pubes grow wild until this is over.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been cutting my own hair for 15 years now. Although I'm considering growing a mullet for this year


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I will probably be trimming my beard soon, but No haircut for some time.
I'm picky about who cuts my hair--and I am not qualified to do that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303248


Just sitting having coffee an almost snorked it all over my phone. Have to keep the laughter down, can’t wake the whole household.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually I value my life too much to even attempt cutting my hubby’s hair.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I've been cutting my own hair for 15 years now. Although I'm considering growing a mullet for this year


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The *mullet* is officially *back*. And against all odds, it's honestly not terrible. As with most highly polarizing trends, the look first made its unanticipated revival on the runway (you can thank Gucci and YSL, specifically) and has been popping up in high-fashion campaigns for a few seasons.Jan 21, 2020

I actually like mullets as long as they’re not too crazy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My hair's still here, but pretty thin. This is a fantastic product if you cut your own hair:

Self Hair Cutting Tool | DIY Hair Clipper Kit | Remington | Remington®


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

I’m letting it grow....










no that’s not really me


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Started doing my own about 20 years ago when I was unemployed for a while. The first time I shaved my entire head then let it grow out until it was half way down my back. Eventually I cut it off for a cancer charity, and ever since kept it short. Mrs. Mooh sometimes helps with the back of my neck but I can do the rest. I like it either very short or very long, the care and keeping of anything in between is a nuisance.
> 
> In recent years my forehead's been getting higher while my stature gets shorter. What's with that?



I used to have a forehead but it's more of an eighthead?

I can't justify paying someone to cut what's left, my bride puts the 3/8" screed on clippers and bobs your uncle.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GuitarT said:


>


This made my day. I am still giggling. Thx for a great laugh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mturk said:


> I’m letting it grow....
> 
> View attachment 303436
> 
> ...


Maybe try a nicer sweater?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

We had cuts right before the shutdown. My kid got a mullet but never had a chance to show it off at school which made him sad. Mine may end up a bit long but a local barber offered to cut mine in my garage.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This will be me (Although I do plan to trim my beard later today)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is absolutely hysterical. Maybe I have lost my mind. Idk. Lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> This thread is absolutely hysterical. Maybe I have lost my mind. Idk. Lol


Don't cut your hair.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe this song needs to be redone.




Or the movie & set in 2020.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


That was next--but I always go to Hair first.

I loved that song as a kid when I had long hair 
(I consider what I have now is medium, but many consider it long)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


>











Do you hear Dueling Banjos?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a tube ot two of Brylcreem and go old school.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


So I've got about 15 months to go yet.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Just a tube ot two of Brylcreem and go old school.


That's a pretty cool movie.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In the 50's it was either mom or an ex army barber. Anyone remember this.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is informative.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> In the 50's it was either mom or an ex army barber. Anyone remember this.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Remember this relevant tune?

Almost cut my hair. CSNY


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Remember this relevant tune?
> 
> Almost cut my hair. CSNY


I cover that one quite often


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> Remember this relevant tune?
> 
> Almost cut my hair. CSNY


I posted it on the previous page.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I posted it on the previous page.


Guess I didn’t see it. Goes to show you that great minds think a like.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

from


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I want my *mullet *back.
My ol' Camero, an' my eight-track.
Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.
ZZ Top, they're playin' loud.…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I want my *mullet *back.
> My ol' Camero, an' my eight-track.
> Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.
> ZZ Top, they're playin' loud.…


You could'a chosen a cooler pic. lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> You could'a chosen a cooler pic. lol
> 
> View attachment 303684


lmao
Sorry, should’ve known better. Joan Jett is a way cooler. Agreed!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems like Mullet's make good bait.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for finding this one @laristotle


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What's the most you ever lost in a coin toss?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was going to buy some clippers online, but now I'm thinking I'll just let it grow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may be getting close to my first hair cut in, oh I'd say 24 years?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a little surprised I haven't thought of her until now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I'm a little surprised I haven't thought of her until now.



Emmy Lou's cousin?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Emmy Lou's cousin?


That's Crystal Gayle, who is Loretta Lynn's sister.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> That's Crystal Gayle, who is Loretta Lynn's sister.



I knew it was Crystal Gayle, but I was confused about her famous relations. For some reason I though she was cousins with Emmy Lou Harris.

You are correct.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I haven't - but I've been social distancing for 15+ months due to health issues*.

Gotta be honest - haven't had any issues with folks getting within my 6 foot bubble when I do go out.










*(I had been a #2-on-the-razor, every-5-weeks sorta guy to keep the wife happy before my health went south in Jan '19.)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

30+ years ago, when I had long hair, I could go months without a cut and no one would notice. Now, with a 'respectable do', I can't go 8 weeks without it looking unkempt and out of control. I started envying Boris Johnson for his fashion choice - but not so much these days. 

Just please don't make me post a pic of the mullet phase, going from long hair to respectable. In retrospect, that was a hard few years. YIKES!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

trimmed the front kept getting into my eyes NOT GOOD cause I had to rub my eyes.greasing it back now


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the longest my hair has been since 1996.

Gillette has been sending people to go through my garbage....


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> That's Crystal Gayle, who is Loretta Lynn's sister.


 wow, I didn't know that!

been cutting my own hair for a while

after paying $30 every couple weeks for somebody else to run a set of shears over my head, I just bought a set of shears & haven't looked back


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bolero said:


> wow, I didn't know that!
> 
> been cutting my own hair for a while
> 
> after paying $30 every couple weeks for somebody else to run a set of shears over my head, I just bought a set of shears & haven't looked back


What kind did you get?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> trimmed the front kept getting into my eyes NOT GOOD cause I had to rub my eyes.greasing it back now


1000 rabbits stepping backwards took care of that for me. About the only time my hair's been greased since the Brylcreem days of the early 60's has been when working on vehicles and then pushing your hair back with your hands.....a little grease, a little oil, keeps your eyes clear.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> What kind did you get?


Oster, I think it was about $30 or so


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not in well over fifty years


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I don't cut my hair or go to a barber. Stopped about ten years ago. Just tie it back. It only gets a little below my shoulders before it gets shed and replaced. Low maintenance.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My hair is still shorter than it was in my high school & college days (& I still have my hair)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Did mine yesterday. Normally go for a trim every 4 weeks or so. Already had a set of WAHL clippers for my beard (purchased based on the recommendations of a thread here when my previous set died), so I applied them to the sides and back and cut the top with scissors. Doesn't look amazing, but better than it was.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I Just remembered that my dad used to. Born in 1922 with learning difficulties, he was petrified of being poor so he saved like mad. 

he said that the two Mirror method was the trick because it took away the opposite movement challenge.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> What kind did you get?


I posted these earlier, but this is one of the best products I have purchased. I cut mine pretty basic, short sides, slightly longer top and as far as doing that yourself these are great. They are especially great if your hair is thinning, which mine is. The big wide blade cuts so much better than typical clippers.

Remington Shortcut Pro Hair Cutting Kit, 14 Piece Self Haircut Kit, Hair Clippers, Hair Trimmers, HC4250 Remington Shortcut Pro Hair Cutting Kit, 14 Piece Self Haircut Kit, Hair Clippers, Hair Trimmers, HC4250: Amazon.ca: Beauty


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh guys ! It had been a long time I laughed that much !
I now have an excuse to go toward long hair !!! No mullet, nor "coupe Longueuil" for me !!!

I used to have thick and straight hair with rosettes and some kind of scaly scalp, 
so I had to keep my hair just on the upper edge of my ears.
Now, I allow my hair to grow, and just brush the whole thing up and back as
I can feel the forest is not as thich as it used to be anymore.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just adopted a new hair style, it's working. The old hair style wasn't working all the extra length. 
I would never attempt cutting it or let my wife cut it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I just adopted a new hair style, it's working. The old hair style wasn't working all the extra length.
> I would never attempt cutting it or let my wife cut it.


My husband would not let me touch his hair. It’s always been his pride and joy. For his age he barely has any grey. It’s still quite luxurious. He let my DIL cut for him though?! She watched videos on YouTube. She actually did a good job. If I had if cut it and oops slipped, I would of been listening to how I “wrecked” his hair for the next month. No thank you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I posted these earlier, but this is one of the best products I have purchased. I cut mine pretty basic, short sides, slightly longer top and as far as doing that yourself these are great. They are especially great if your hair is thinning, which mine is. The big wide blade cuts so much better than typical clippers.
> 
> Remington Shortcut Pro Hair Cutting Kit, 14 Piece Self Haircut Kit, Hair Clippers, Hair Trimmers, HC4250 Remington Shortcut Pro Hair Cutting Kit, 14 Piece Self Haircut Kit, Hair Clippers, Hair Trimmers, HC4250: Amazon.ca: Beauty


Thanks!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have just decided to let mine go until my usual place is relatively safe. The longest I ever went without a haircut was from July 1973 to March 1976.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zontar said:


> This will be me (Although I do plan to trim my beard later today)


Beard has been trimmed & is due for it again, but the hair keeps on growing


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

zontar said:


> Beard has been trimmed & is due for it again, but the hair keeps on growing


Me too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Thanks for finding this one @laristotle


The whole band really. I mean, There's no way Noddy coulda been a frontman today (even if he did invent/popularise vocal overdrive). The only decent lookin fella in the whole band was the bass player, but he could barely dress himself (I know it was a bad time for fashion in Britain, but still, dayum, Jim Lea, look at a colour wheel; only one kind of pattern at a time, and those boots belong on a pole dancer - at least when Dave does it its for a larf pretending to be a space alien - how the F was he not cast as one of the extras doing the Timewarp in Rocky Horror I will never know).

... ok I am not that old I just spent a lot of time on a bass board with a bunch of Slade nuts (and maybe they grew on me just a teeny little bit).

Also, I am considering growing a rat tail.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Who knew leprechauns sound so much like AC DC when they sing


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> cast as one of the extras doing the Timewarp in Rocky Horror


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Pffft, that's just a cape. Look at Dave's commitment - the hair, the shoulderpads, the boots. I think the dude may have actually_ been_ an alien. Better moves and guitar face too.

(a bud had a The Sweet faze - like everything but Ballroom Blitz... huh, BRB, lol, which is what I'd say to anybody I was with when it came on at the club, and he'd inevitably put the tape on every time we went out driving around cuz somehow he always got shotgun; I never need to hear Fox on the Run again - I swear he had it twice on each side of the damn tape - when some pop tart covered it a few years ago I had to toss the radio).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Pffft, that's just a cape. Look at Dave's commitment - the hair, the shoulderpads, the boots. I think the dude may have actually_ been_ an alien. Better moves and guitar face too.
> 
> (a bud had a The Sweet faze - like everything but Ballroom Blitz... huh, BRB, lol, which is what I'd say to anybody I was with when it came on at the club, and he'd inevitably put the tape on every time we went out driving around cuz somehow he always got shotgun; I never need to hear Fox on the Run again - I swear he had it twice on each side of the damn tape - when some pop tart covered it a few years ago I had to toss the radio).


Many years ago I rode in a school bus from near Dorset to Ottawa and back. The bus had a broken 8-track and the driver only had one tape. Charlie Pride singing "Crystal Chandeliers," "Green Green Grass of Home" and "The Snakes Crawl at Night" for seven hours.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Many years ago I rode in a school bus from near Dorset to Ottawa and back. The bus had a broken 8-track and the driver only had one tape. Charlie Pride singing "Crystal Chandeliers," "Green Green Grass of Home" and "The Snakes Crawl at Night" for seven hours.


So I’m guessing you know those songs real good .. lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> So I’m guessing you know those songs real good .. lol


I'm guessing I could get most of the words and all the tune and chords on request. Mind you, it *was* at least 40 years ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm guessing I could get most of the words and all the tune and chords on request. Mind you, it *was* at least 40 years ago.


Can't be much worse than driving a U-haul 5T from Vancouver to Vernon and back again with Mary Robbins Gunfighter Ballads on 8 track. 9 to 10 hrs each way on the Canyon....it was before the Coq.. And the stranger there among them wore a big iron while riding a strawberry roan to el paso while looking for cool water. Riding the bike back was great, even with the speeding tickets.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maggs had a go at my head on Saturday. I got the exact same cut as the dogs.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My sister just cut my hair about 3 or 4 weeks ago. She's a hairdresser. Yes I went to her house.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> The *mullet* is officially *back*. And against all odds, it's honestly not terrible. As with most highly polarizing trends, the look first made its unanticipated revival on the runway (you can thank Gucci and YSL, specifically) and has been popping up in high-fashion campaigns for a few seasons.Jan 21, 2020
> 
> I actually like mullets as long as they’re not too crazy.


You sure about that?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> You sure about that?


Thanks, I needed a good laugh. Now toss in a cheezy song and you have this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I did mine this morning.

Man what a relief to get that off of my face and head!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I did mine this morning.
> 
> Man what a relief to get that off of my face and head!!


No love for the beard?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> No love for the beard?


Not really.

The Missus liked it. Me? Not so much.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> No love for the beard?


I have seen my husband with no beard and moustache once in 35 years. Not a pretty sight. Told him to grow it back ASAP. I do love beards and moustaches. Not a ZZ Top beard or anything just neat and trimmed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> I have seen my husband with no beard and moustache once in 35 years. Not a pretty sight. Told him to grow it back ASAP. I do love beards and moustaches. Not a ZZ Top beard or anything just neat and trimmed.


I've had a beard for seven months now. I like it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I have seen my husband with no beard and moustache once in 35 years. Not a pretty sight. Told him to grow it back ASAP. I do love beards and moustaches. Not a ZZ Top beard or anything just neat and trimmed.


Neat and trimmed? Perish the thought. At the end of the month it will be two years since the last time I shaved or had a hair cut. Throw some ink on the arms and this guy could be my twin.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Neat and trimmed? Perish the thought. At the end of the month it will be two years since the last time I shaved or had a hair cut. Throw some ink on the arms and this guy could be my twin.


That could also describe my brother -he's gone longer at times, and shorter periods for the beard-but I'm sure it's been more than two years since his last haircut.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Almost three months without a haircut now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I zapped mine yesterday, after about a 2 month experiment. Bald up top, bald well to the back, there is not a good look *with hair* for that. I knew that, but got lazy. Back to 1/4"-1/8" with the trimmers.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm at a record 7 months without a haircut. I was just about to go in Feb when the shit started to hit the fan....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Imagine when the Barber shops and the salons open. They’re going to be nuts for the little while actually it will be longer. Depending on the square footage of the business that will determine how many people will be allowed inside an establishment. It won’t be many. That will slow the whole process down.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Almost three months without a haircut now





knight_yyz said:


> I'm at a record 7 months without a haircut


If you don't count an inch or two for dead ends, then it's been about ten years for me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> Imagine when the Barber shops and the salons open. They’re going to be nuts for the little while actually it will be longer. Depending on the square footage of the business that will determine how many people will be allowed inside an establishment. It won’t be many. That will slow the whole process down.


Don't even bother going the first week.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I got my hairs cut yesterday!!!!! I look almost human again.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I decided I was going to let my hair grow long, but a bad hair day today is leaving me reconsidering that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Buy a few bandanas.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I've tried cutting my own hair twice in my life and both times it turned into a such a disaster that a complete head-shave was the only solution .. this time I'm growing it out ... and from what I gather about the new Barber Shop Protocol's when things finally re-open I'm pretty sure I won't be cutting it then either .. not worth all the hassle of the new "Procedures," maybe when a vaccine is discovered


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

butterknucket said:


>


it looked pretty good BEFORE the haircut .. LOL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Imagine when the Barber shops and the salons open. They’re going to be nuts for the little while actually it will be longer. Depending on the square footage of the business that will determine how many people will be allowed inside an establishment. It won’t be many. That will slow the whole process down.


That's part pf my excuse to not go yet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> That's part pf my excuse to not go yet.


If the shops I've gone by in the last week are any indication then your wait looks like it would be less than normal. Maybe 3 or 4 people in line ups if that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> If the shops I've gone by in the last week are any indication then your wait looks like it would be less than normal. Maybe 3 or 4 people in line ups if that.


With my hair I go to a place that involves an appointment--and I have had my hair cut by the same person almost exclusively for a very long time.
(With a few exceptions)
I like that I can just show up & get a haircut I like--I don't really have to speak if I don't feel like it.
(I do speak, but overall I am not in a talkative mood when I get a haircut.)

So going to a place & waiting doesn't work for me.

but hey--if it works for you or others--cool.

I guess I am pickier when it comes to getting my haircut.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This virus deal isn’t gonna go away anytime soon so I don’t see getting a haircut anytime soon; no way I want anyone that close to me,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> With my hair I go to a place that involves an appointment--and I have had my hair cut by the same person almost exclusively for a very long time.
> (With a few exceptions)
> I like that I can just show up & get a haircut I like--I don't really have to speak if I don't feel like it.
> (I do speak, but overall I am not in a talkative mood when I get a haircut.)
> ...


I don't wait 'cause I don't go but that's just me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like long hair--this is just another reason to put off a haircut.
(but I can be picky about who cuts my hair for a variety of reasons)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> I like long hair--this is just another reason to put off a haircut.
> (but I can be picky about who cuts my hair for a variety of reasons)


The last time I was picky about who "cut" my hair was in the early 70's but that's because the young lady who did it was pleasant to look at, well endowed, friendly and liked to ride on motorcycles. The next time I went to a shop for a trim was in the mid 80's....it was the only shop open on a Sunday. Lost about half the length....a foot or so. The next time was 2003 and then in 2018. Over the years it has been trimmed, in spots, by open fire and things like that. And breakage.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just finished doing mine. Wife was surprised it turned out as well as it did. I might just do my own from now on.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Just finished doing mine. Wife was surprised it turned out as well as it did. I might just do my own from now on.


Caution: The first cut is the easiest - if you are working from a previous good cut, it's not too hard to get it looking decent. I find that it gets progressively harder to get a consistent length. Having said that, it also gets easier with practice.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I’m ready to go in, my manbun is heavy enough to shift my balance off these days. Just googled ‘dad haircuts’ , why are they all grey?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think I’m ready to go in, my manbun is heavy enough to shift my balance off these days. Just googled ‘dad haircuts’ , why are they all grey?


I've been colouring mine grey for years.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I coloured my wife’s hair today. Kind of an eggplant colour. Turned out good.

I haven’t been to a barber since December. Letting my freak flag fly. HNG^%$


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Eggplant. Lol. 

I wonder if she knows my mom


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Eggplant. Lol.
> 
> I wonder if she knows my mom


Maybe she is your mom.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Papa?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Eggplant patch kids?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I've been colouring mine grey for years.


Haven't had to - mine's naturally grey


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Papa?


 I suppose it’s possible, but I don’t have any kids that I know of. Let’s do a DNA test just to be sure.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I suppose it’s possible, but I don’t have any kids that I know of. Let’s do a DNA test just to be sure.


dna test ? That’s the hot new scam goin round


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So my husband finally gave in and said “ cut my hair” with a very detailed explanation. I would start and he would yell that I am not doing it according to his specks. I kept my mouth shut but when he called me out again I just slammed the comb and trimmer and left. Stupid. It’s only hair. I cut the two sides and the back but not the top. It’s fine and if I really screwed up(which I didn’t) it’s only hair FGS.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My longer hair is really accentuating my receding hairline. 

I'm looking like a bad 70's newscaster.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I finally got my Beatle hair chopped off last week now that barbers are open here. I hadn’t had a haircut since December.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No salons open in the GTA or Durham yet.

Hubby’s hair doesn’t look too bad. At least he doesn’t have a patch work quilt shaved into his head. It’s fairly even but a little off in some parts. I am definitely far from being hairstylist. I would starve!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just did it yesterday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> My longer hair is really accentuating my receding hairline.
> 
> I'm looking like a bad 70's newscaster.


LOL Back when fashion was carefree and newscasters had integrity. Those were the days!

My g/f trimmed me over the ears a while ago and then I got a full cut last week. I was do for a new do so I went with the '1' trimmer guard instead of the 1.5 because ..... hey, second wave. As it turns out, high and tight is really good if you wear a helmet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> My longer hair is really accentuating my receding hairline.
> 
> I'm looking like a bad 70's newscaster.


can always say youre honouring Kim Mitchell.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> can always say youre honouring Kim Mitchell.


Kim Mitchell looks good with a shaved head.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL Back when fashion was carefree and newscasters had integrity. Those were the days!
> 
> My g/f trimmed me over the ears a while ago and then I got a full cut last week. I was do for a new do so I went with the '1' trimmer guard instead of the 1.5 because ..... hey, second wave. As it turns out, high and tight is really good if you wear a helmet.


Would be nice to be able to ride without a helmet like bicyclers do. I have never found riding with long hair a problem, even if you are "high and tight". 


Lola said:


> So my husband finally gave in and said “ cut my hair” with a very detailed explanation. I would start and he would yell that I am not doing it according to his specks. I kept my mouth shut but when he called me out again I just slammed the comb and trimmer and left. Stupid. It’s only hair. I cut the two sides and the back but not the top. It’s fine and if I really screwed up(which I didn’t) it’s only hair FGS.


That's when you have an 'oops' moment.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Would be nice to be able to ride without a helmet like bicyclers do. I have never found riding with long hair a problem, even if you are "high and tight".


I never ride without a helmet. I think the stuff I have in my melon is worth protecting so I do the basics to protect it. YMMV.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

When I started riding, my first bike was a '84 500 Shadow. The beginning of Harley knock-offs.
Leaving work, I didn't feel like braiding my hair, so I tucked it up into my helmet.
Good thing too.
Got pulled over for a 'matching description' check.
Was asked 'do you ride in a gang?'
'What!? On a 500cc Honda? Do you think they'd let me?!'
Officer agreed and let me ride on.
It was hot. Glad that I didn't take off my helmet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> When I started riding, my first bike was a '84 500 Shadow. The beginning of Harley knock-offs.
> Leaving work, I didn't feel like braiding my hair, so I tucked it up into my helmet.
> Good thing too.
> Got pulled over for a 'matching description' check.
> ...


Too funny. I know you’re a hard core biker! Lmao


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I know you’re a hard core biker!


Tnx, but, no. You're thinking of electra guy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> When I started riding, my first bike was a '84 500 Shadow. The beginning of Harley knock-offs.
> Leaving work, I didn't feel like braiding my hair, so I tucked it up into my helmet.
> Good thing too.
> Got pulled over for a 'matching description' check.
> ...


Hmmmm, '84 or so I had the '76 Norton Fastbback and the '76 Ironhead Sporty.
















Seen here after it ate the rear piston. At the time all you had to have in BC was a "helmet" and mine was small enough there was no way you could tuck any hair under it. (Sorry about the photobucket pics but I tried a couple of other programs and for me they don't work) I've been stopped for the same reason numerous times and all I do is say, "Check my prints".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I carry a set of my prints with me anytime I leave town, certified and embossed by the RCMP, updated annually.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I carry a set of my prints with me anytime I leave town, certified and embossed by the RCMP, updated annually.


Saves a hell of a lot of trouble especially now that it doesn't take too long for them to check on line.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been buzzing my (ever retreating) hair for about 1.5 score.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

#3 setting on the clippers, easy-peasy. Think I will keep it this way for the foreseeable future until things are almost back to 100%


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Never mind hair, my sons eyebrows! ROTFLMAO. 

My sons eyebrows grow into a unibrow. He asked me for help. I trimmed them but I made a big mistake and didn’t tell him.! I shaved half his left eyebrow off by mistake. We were have a family barbecue at the time. He walked out on the deck and said to everyone , what’s up. Everyone died of laughter. I apologized for my poor trimming skills. I felt really bad. It was funny however.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Never mind hair, my sons eyebrows! ROTFLMAO.
> 
> My sons eyebrows grow into a unibrow. He asked me for help. I trimmed them but I made a big mistake and didn’t tell him.! I shaved half his left eyebrow off by mistake. We were have a family barbecue at the time. He walked out on the deck and said to everyone , what’s up. Everyone died of laughter. I apologized for my poor trimming skills. I felt really bad. It was funny however.


I remember we had a guy crashing on our couch (back when I shared accommodations with other guys) and he wouldn't take the hint to move on.

He was blond but had dark bushy eyebrows.

He was also a dead heavy sleeper.

He woke up one afternoon with only one, the other having been chemically eliminated with a common feminine grooming product..

He seemed a bit upset.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm back to "cutting my own hair" such as it is.

I bailed on the beard and horseshoe hairdo because It was getting on my nerves, but the missus really likes it, as do the others in my office so it's back. I guess I just have no clue.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I'm back to "cutting my own hair" such as it is.
> 
> I bailed on the beard and horseshoe hairdo because It was getting on my nerves, but the missus really likes it, as do the others in my office so it's back. I guess I just have no clue.
> 
> View attachment 317610


You look pretty bad ass in my opinion! The name “Milkman”conjured up something totally different. I thought you were a little petite blond fella.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> You look pretty bad ass in my opinion! The name “Milkman”conjured up something totally different. I thought you were a little petite blond fella.



Well, I've never been blond, but I was surely more "petite" a few decades ago. As for bad assed, I'm pretty gentle if a bit too serious sometimes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Well, I've never been blond, but I was surely more "petite" a few decades ago. As for bad assed, I'm pretty gentle if a bit too serious sometimes.


When my hubby had a full goatee and hair down to his butt everyone thought he was a biker as well. He is 6’3” 250lbs. The cops loved us. We got stopped often but the cops would get pissed off cuz they couldn’t find anything when they searched us and our vehicles.

Looks can be very deceiving.

Meanwhile my husband is just a big old teddy bear.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> I apologized for my poor trimming skills. I felt really bad. It was funny however.


At least they didn't wander, am I right?


----------

